# Lincoln show rally



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

We are still meeting up at shows as motorhomefacts but the numbers have been low so we have not always been given a group place
I have posted this here to see what response it gets
The old rally group section was useless after Dave sold it the new owners could not make it work we are on FB as friends of motorhomefacts just to try and keep group alive
I still hold a camping certificate for the group but we are very short in funds for any renewals
I still live in hope that the group will pick up again
George


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I do hope it does George and thank you for giving this a go. As you say, it will be interesting to see what response there is. 

I've only joined one MHF rally, in Denia many years ago. Not sure if any who were there are still on here.


----------

